

The State of Employee Engagement in Tech - cag_ii
https://www.tinypulse.com/resources/the-state-of-employee-engagement-in-tech

======
cableshaft
These people do not how to make proper or consistent bar graphs. 19% vs 22%
(difference of 3%) = huuuuuge gap between the two, in the next graph they have
36% vs 50% (difference of 14%) = tiny gap between the two. It's pretty much
like this the whole article. Pretty hard to take it seriously if the graphs
are so bad.

